# Control OBS via OSC (Standalone App) [Deleted]



## jshea2 (Oct 10, 2020)

jshea2 submitted a new resource:

Control OBS via OSC with Node.js (New Updates) - Node.js project that controls and listens to OBS via OSC



> *Node OBSosc*
> Node.js project that controls and listens to OBS via OSC. Made for live events for triggering and automating cues from an outside application (like QLab)
> 
> *OSC Commands:*
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## jshea2 (Feb 11, 2021)

This resource has been removed and is no longer available.


----------

